# HHVC Hawaiian village food/authentic luau?



## Zac495 (Jun 7, 2009)

Our first week is in Oahu.
We'll go out one night without the kids - thinking
Sushi Sasabune  - How far away is the city?

We thought we might go out one night with kids - tripadvisor suggested:

Hau Tree Lanai Restaurant
outdoorAddress: 2863 Kalakaua Ave, Honolulu, Oahu, HI 96815
The Hau Tree Lanai is on the beach in the New Otani Kaimana Beach Hotel.

We will do Polynesian cultural center - figured maybe the luau there? My husband wants to go to one that the people on the island go to - not a tourist trap.

Thoughts?


The rest of dinners will be barbecue or inexpensive places at the hotel. Does Kali (we have a one bedroom ocean view) have a barbecue on the lanai? Or is it easy to get to a grill? 

What little restaurants are walking distance (with a view!) in the village that will be inexpensive?

We want to keep food cost down, as we're staying at the Marriott's hotel in Kauai - which will be expensive (and another thread elsewhere). THANKS for the help!!!


----------



## jestme (Jun 7, 2009)

Ellen,
Almost all the restaurants in the HHV are expensive. (In fact, everything at the HHV is expensive). The Pizza place isn't bad, but not "cheap". Also, there are no BBQ's there at all. There are some in the park between the HHV and the Hale Koa. 
The "Shorebird" is at the Outrigger Reef. Oceanfront breakfast buffets at much less than the HHV. Use Coupon! Reasonable dinners after 8:00 with a coupon. (Get coupons in the Friday or Sunday newspaper for 50% off). 
There is a walkway along the beach that will take you over to the Shorebird and then Lewers street, where there are tons of reasonable restaurants. It's about a 10-15 minute walk. 
As far as the Luau, Paradise Cove, Germaine's and the Polynesian Cultural center are all touristy. Paradise Cove seems to get the most votes here.


----------



## DEROS (Jun 7, 2009)

Hawaii is a big melting pot of Asian/Pacific Culture.  So, depending on what you want to call true Hawaiian dishes you will find only a few close to Waikiki.  Most of them are fusion of Asian Dishes, to include Hawaiian.  The best Hawaiian restaurant is a place called Ono's.  I might have to get back with you on the address.  I know how to get there by land marks but not street address.  It is a hole in the wall with very limited sitting but they serve true Hawaiian.

As for Luau, the best I was told was Germains, which is in or close to the Ko Olina Resorts.  I live in Hawaii but never been to a commercial Luau, so I have no experience.

Polynesian Culture center is great!  I always bring visiting friends and family there.  You can waste the whole day/night there.  Make sure you see the show at night.  It is spectacular.

Deros


----------



## ricoba (Jun 7, 2009)

The cheapest place for food in HHV is the ABC Store.  But, it's a food store/convenience store not a restaurant.  

I don't remember how far a L&L Bbq is from HHV, but they are a good place for mixed plate/plate lunch.

Zippy's is another locals place.

Even though it's not cheap ice cream Lappert's in HHV is yummy. 

We have not been to the Polynesian Cultural Center, but I think we will go up there this trip, but just for the day and not the Luau.  I think most luau's are all kind of tourist traps, but they are still fun.  We went to the Paradise Cove Luau and quite enjoyed it.  But to me once at a luau is enough, so we have not done one since.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 7, 2009)

I doubt you'll find a luau that the "locals" go to.  The only way you'd find an authentic luau is to be invited to one that a local group, or family, is giving.


----------



## jsfletch (Jun 7, 2009)

For a variety we always enjoyed Room Service in Paradise 

http://www.rsiponline.com/

If you belong to a yacht club use your reciprocity both the Waikiki and the Hawaiian YC's are close and cheap.


----------



## ljmiii (Jun 7, 2009)

Zac495 said:


> Our first week is in Oahu.
> We'll go out one night without the kids - thinking
> Sushi Sasabune  - How far away is the city?


Sushi Sasabune is a fantastic choice - but it is a cab or car ride away.



Zac495 said:


> We thought we might go out one night with kids...


Another thought might be taking the afternoon tea at The Veranda at the Moana Surfrider.  Great view and atmosphere and (at least our) kids find there is something intrinsically FUN about eating an afternoon tea.



Zac495 said:


> ... maybe the luau there? My husband wants to go to one that the people on the island go to - not a tourist trap.


For better or worse, a luau that you can buy a ticket to will be by definition a tourist trap - locals don't pay to go to a luau.  If you really are interested in getting that luau vibe, my suggestion would be to pick a Saturday or Sunday, get your beach toys/gear, buy a couple plate lunches from Keneke's in Waimanalo and then eat at Waimanalo beach park.  There will be lots of locals with their kids eating, playing, drinking, swimming, and then eating and drinking some more.  Do the same.



Zac495 said:


> What little restaurants are walking distance (with a view!) in the village that will be inexpensive?


The quick answer is that there aren't any.  That said, you can find some relatively inexpensive good 'hole in the walls' on Beachwalk St (just past Ft. Derussey) - I've found fabulous sushi (Sushi Koh) and noodles (name escapes me).  You can also find inexpensive food in the area along and behind Kuhio but the quality is more suspect.


----------



## HatTrick (Jun 8, 2009)

Zac495 said:


> What little restaurants are walking distance (with a view!) in the village that will be inexpensive?



"Inexpensive" is not in the vocabulary at HHV.  

For dining with a view, think Rainbow Tower (_Bali By the Sea_ (menu) or _Rainbow Lanai_ (menu)) or Ali'i Tower (_Tropics Bar & Grill_).

Other choices (no view) are Italian (_Sergio's_), Japanese (_Hatsuhana_), a New York-style deli, _Round Table Pizza_, and _Benihana_.

Roger


----------



## middleoforchid (Jun 8, 2009)

We always go to Hau Tree for lunch at least once whenever we're on Oahu.We like to stroll along Waikiki all the way there and back,we like the "setting" and the food in the restaurant-small and elegant---a lot of locals go there.

If you like Thai food,right across from HHV there is a lovely little restaurant called Singha Thai,especially their assorted appetizer for 2---such beautiful plating and tasty too. We would only go for dinner,it's right underneath the Japanese restaurant Todai.If you go to their website,there is a 2 for1 coupon.

Enjoy your stay in Hawaii.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 8, 2009)

Zac495 said:


> Our first week is in Oahu.
> We'll go out one night without the kids - thinking
> Sushi Sasabune  - How far away is the city?



Ellen - you will be right in the middle of the city of Honolulu.








> We will do Polynesian cultural center - figured maybe the luau there? My husband wants to go to one that the people on the island go to - not a tourist trap.



This is a huge buffet style "luau."  We enjoyed the PCC and the big nightly show, but skip the "luau" - too much like Home Town Buffet.

Besides private luaus, sometimes luaus are held for charitable fund raisers, and you will find locals at these, too.  Check the local newspaper.

I haven't looked lately, but the Hawaii Entertainment book used to have very good discounts for Honolulu.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 8, 2009)

While it might be considered a tourist trap, we enjoyed the luau right there at HHV. They have it two nights a week, the entertainment was good and we both enjoyed the food. We went the first night it was available and then watched it a second time from our balcony with a pizza from Round Table pizza.

As mentioned, the restaurants in HHV are not inexpensive. Still, I did not feel that the Benny Hana's (sp?) was to badly overpriced, there was a noodle restaurant that wasn't to bad and there's another NY Style restaurant (can't recall the name) in the village that wasn't to bad for breakfast. Within walking distance is a Cheeseburger in Paradise but, it doesn't have a view. We were told to walk up the beach to Duke's but never made it. I believe they have an early bird special that was suppose to be reasonably. 

Not exactly on everyone's list of places to eat while in Hawaii but, there is a Red Lobster within walking distance as well. Prices there did not seem out of line with prices on the main land. 

We also had an inexpensive lunch after touring the Dole Plantation. It's cafeteria style food but, the pineapple chili hot dogs were interesting (and actually tasty). If you're up by the north shore the Dole plantation also has clean bathrooms if you need a potty stop along the way. If you're thinking about bringing pineapples home, dont' worry about buying them at the Dole Plantation. They sell plenty of them already boxed up at the airport. Just keep in mind you carry on limitations. If you do buy pineapples at the Dole Plantation and want to take them home, save your receipt. The inspectors at the airport may want to see it and it can get you through the pineapple inspection a little faster. In our case, they never asked for it and just waved us through.


----------



## HatTrick (Jun 8, 2009)

dougp26364 said:


> While it might be considered a tourist trip, we enjoyed the luau right there at HHV. They have it two nights a week, the entertainment was good and we both enjoyed the food.



It's now five nights a week.


----------



## linsj (Jun 8, 2009)

Duke's is good, reasonably priced, with a view of the beach. 

Inexpensive and view are generally oxymorons in Hawaii. For more inexpensive food, there's a huge food court and other restaurants in the Ala Moana mall within walking distance. There are lots of restaurants in all price ranges in the area around the Royal Hawaiian Shopping Center, which is also within walking distance.


----------



## linsj (Jun 8, 2009)

HatTrick said:


> It's now five nights a week.



And now on top of the convention center instead of the lawn by the Lagoon Tower.


----------



## danb (Jun 8, 2009)

*HHV Food*

Has anyone been to the new tropics cafe on the beach in the HHV? They were building it when we were there in Dec. and were scheduled to open in April. It was supposed to have fire pits and live entertainment. It sounded like a nice place for a casual lunch or dinner. It was supposed to compete with Dukes. 
It addition there is a IHOP across the street and a MacDonalds. Across from the Mcdonalds is a larger ABC store that has a larger food selection. It is like a mini supermarket. They had frozen steaks and roasts as well as most vegatables. Next to the Prince hotel is a Red Lobster and a Outback. Across from the marina is a Bar/Rest that had a great cheap breakfast. It is called the Harborview. Lots of locals go there. Lots of nice places if you just walk around. 
Looking forward to our trip 32 days and counting


----------



## jehb2 (Jun 8, 2009)

The food court at Ala Moana shopping center.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 8, 2009)

HatTrick said:


> It's now five nights a week.





linsj said:


> And now on top of the convention center instead of the lawn by the Lagoon Tower.



5 nights per week might be a bit of overkill. They weren't full either of the two nights when we were there but, that was January and things seemed a bit slow.

On top of the convention center instead of on the lawn? I don't think I'd be very impressed with that setting. Down on the lawn was very nice but, I suppose guests would watch from their rooms and feel they didn't need to really pay $100 to actually be in the crowd. I'm glad we went when we did.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jun 8, 2009)

If you want authentic Hawaiian food, go to Ono Hawaiian Foods on Kapahulu.  Skip to luau and go there instead for food.

If you want to see good Hula, go to a hula competition like the Merrie Monarch festival.  Or, find out when the King Kamehameha school is performing.  That's good hula.


----------



## thinze3 (Jun 8, 2009)

BocaBum99 said:


> If you want authentic Hawaiian food, go to Ono Hawaiian Foods on Kapahulu. ...



Ellen, Jim's holding back on you.  
See his personal restaurant guide starting with post nine on this thread.


----------



## ricoba (Jun 8, 2009)

BocaBum99 said:


> If you want authentic Hawaiian food, go to Ono Hawaiian Foods on Kapahulu.  Skip to luau and go there instead for food.
> 
> If you want to see good Hula, go to a hula competition like the Merrie Monarch festival.  Or, find out when the King Kamehameha school is performing.  That's good hula.




Oh, I have to disagree L&L is better than Ono! 

And if you want to see really good hula, just ask my wife to do the hula for you when you are there, she is quite the little hula mama, and has performed in various spots here in LA & the OC with the hulau (hula troop/group) she belongs to. 

I will admit her hula and her hulau are not Merrie Monarch worthy, but they do have a lot of fun and they still can shake it up pretty good!


----------



## HatTrick (Jun 8, 2009)

Zac495 said:


> The rest of dinners will be barbecue or inexpensive places at the hotel. Does Kali (we have a one bedroom ocean view) have a barbecue on the lanai? Or is it easy to get to a grill?



http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=98335


----------



## SallyMagoo (Jun 8, 2009)

From personal experience, I would advise skipping the luau at the Polynesian Cultural Center.  The exhibits and experiences at the Center are great, but I wouldn't attend my only luau there.  Many, many years ago a friend and I went to a month summer program for teachers at BYU Hawaii Campus; the dorm food was not good!

When my family returned in 1998 and had the luau at PCC, it reminded me of the same food served in the dorm.  There is no alcohol at the PCC luau also.  I am sure there are better luau's in Oahu than this one.  


Sally


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jun 9, 2009)

thinze3 said:


> Ellen, Jim's holding back on you.
> See his personal restaurant guide starting with post nine on this thread.



There's a new burger joint at Kahala mall right next to Chili's.  It's called "The Counter."  There is absolutely no need to get a burger anywhere else.  It's about the best burger I've had anywhere.  Great Sweet potato fries, too.


----------



## UWSurfer (Jun 9, 2009)

There's "The Counter" here too in Santa Monica at Ocean Park Blvd & 30th street.


----------



## Bustah (Jun 9, 2009)

Not sure if it's "military only", but the Luau at the Hale Koa is actually fairly cheap and a good show...and it's within stumbling (I mean walking) distance.

Ono and L&L are both great choices!  Duke's is great (stumbling distance as well) both with or without kids - can get pretty loud and fun on a Friday night.


----------



## DEROS (Jun 9, 2009)

Bustah said:


> Not sure if it's "military only", but the Luau at the Hale Koa is actually fairly cheap and a good show...and it's within stumbling (I mean walking) distance.
> 
> Ono and L&L are both great choices!  Duke's is great (stumbling distance as well) both with or without kids - can get pretty loud and fun on a Friday night.



Hale Koa Luau is for Military and Guest staying at the Hale Koa.

L&L is BBQ joint.  I say it is more of a Korean/Hawaiian fusion.

Deros


----------



## Zac495 (Jun 9, 2009)

SallyMagoo said:


> From personal experience, I would advise skipping the luau at the Polynesian Cultural Center.  The exhibits and experiences at the Center are great, but I wouldn't attend my only luau there.  Many, many years ago a friend and I went to a month summer program for teachers at BYU Hawaii Campus; the dorm food was not good!
> 
> When my family returned in 1998 and had the luau at PCC, it reminded me of the same food served in the dorm.  There is no alcohol at the PCC luau also.  I am sure there are better luau's in Oahu than this one.
> 
> ...



Oh goodness - no alcohol? Forget it! Does the one at HGVC serve alcohol? Is there a BYOB? :hysterical:


----------



## HatTrick (Jun 9, 2009)

Zac495 said:


> Oh goodness - no alcohol? Forget it! Does the one at HGVC serve alcohol?



Yes.



Zac495 said:


> Is there a BYOB?:hysterical:



Yes, "bring your own bundle (of cash)"!


----------



## Luanne (Jun 9, 2009)

Zac495 said:


> Oh goodness - no alcohol? Forget it! Does the one at HGVC serve alcohol? Is there a BYOB? :hysterical:



The Polynesian Cultural Center is a nonprofit institution founded by The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints (whose members are sometimes popularly called the Mormons or LDS).


----------



## Zac495 (Jun 9, 2009)

HatTrick said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, "bring your own bundle (of cash)"!



That's HILARIOUS! :rofl: 

The Polynesian Cultural Center is a nonprofit institution founded by The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints (whose members are sometimes popularly called the Mormons or LDS).

VERY interesting - they don't drink, correct? I recall that from visiting Utah. I respect that.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 9, 2009)

Zac495 said:


> The Polynesian Cultural Center is a nonprofit institution founded by The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints (whose members are sometimes popularly called the Mormons or LDS).
> 
> VERY interesting - they don't drink, correct? I recall that from visiting Utah. I respect that.



Yep.  Although I know quite a few Mormons that do drink.


----------



## ricoba (Jun 9, 2009)

Well, I don't know which is better no alcohol or watered down drinks like they serve at Paradise Cove.  

Either way, I wouldn't choose a luau based on their booze policy.


----------



## ricoba (Jun 9, 2009)

The way I understand it is that the many of the staff and performers at the PCC are students at the LDS university, Brigham Young University Hawaii.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 9, 2009)

ricoba said:


> The way I understand it is that the many of the staff and performers at the PCC are students at the LDS university, Brigham Young University Hawaii.



When I went in 1968 I ran into a guy I'd gone to high school with who was working there for the summer.  And yes, he was Mormon.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 9, 2009)

Yes, most of the cast members are BYU students, and many of them are of  polynesian descent.  The PCC is adjacent to the BYU campus and was founded to provide employment for students and funding for the campus.


----------



## Aptman (Jun 10, 2009)

*Cheap food can be found easily*

Depending on how cheap you want to get, it's really no problem.  I have younger kids, and I'm very easy to please with small little ethnic dives, even places like the foodcourt at the Ala Moana Shopping Center.  If you like wide variations of Asian foods, you will find every kind there.  Several of the dishes at the various restaurants are awesome.

My family fell in love with the supermarket Don Quixote (ironically a Korean/Japanese market) located a short drive from HHV.  They have a huge selection of food to stock up the timeshare's fridge with.  I like sushi, and while a good sushi restaurant is nice, I'm also a big fan of Poke, which is different types of raw fish (ahi, shrimp, salmon, or any other kind you can think of) marinated in sesame oil and soy sauce and other flavors.  Since the units have rice cookers, I love to buy a bunch of Poke, rice and seasonings and bring it back to the room for a couple days worth of snacking and light meals.

We did the luau at HHV, but only because we got 2 free tickets by doing the sales presentation. Our 2 kids' tickets cost us an additional $70 (a huge rip for them, as they only ate chicken tenders). We're not drinkers, but even my lightweight wife couldn't get buzzed off the 2 drinks that came with the meal. Each additional drink was $12 (at least I believe it was, it may have been $8, but I seemed to remember $12). Fortunately I won 2 extra drink tickets in the conch blowing contest at the start, so 4 drinks got me a minor buzz. Don't go there for the drinks. The food was pretty tasty for the adults, but certainly not worth $90 per person regular charge. Get there early, especially if you have kids. The line was long, and we only got in as it was starting. They have a bunch of stations you can do some interactive games that closed down as we were walking in, which was a disappointment for the kids (again - at least we didn't pay full fare coach for it).

I"m somewhat cheap (which is why I'm on TUG), so I tend to avoid all the places in HHV.  The only benefit of them are proximity.  If that's so important, then spend away and enjoy the location.  You can go very close by to the Hale Koa (only from the beach) and get good and very inexpensive cafeteria food (the back patio cafeteria next to the beach happens to be open to non-military).  It's easy to walk away from the high rent parts of Waikiki to some of the lower rent areas and get cheaper foods.  I have found no correlation between the prices at HHV and other high-end Waikiki places and quality, nor between the lower prices at, say, the Ala Moana food court and lower quality. There are also numerous Hawaiian Bbq places serving plates that are simple but good.  This is the case all around the island - just look at the place and see if it looks particularly touristy.  If so, stay away.  Also, the way I figure it, I can get Cheesecake Factory any time I want in Los Angeles.  There are a lot of cool mixed Asian noodle, seafood and other places that are available in LA, but are prevalent in Hawaii, which I really enjoy.

I've heard the show at PCC is very good, but it is clearly very much a tourist trap.  We didn't go because we thought our kids would wilt with such a long day there, and we got a good taste for cheaper with the HHV luau (note - this is only the case if you get freebies.  If not, it's just about a wash).  From what I hear, you don't go there looking for a glimpse into island life before the missionaries came.  If so, you will come away disappointed.  

In general, I'm a big fan of bringing the things we can get much cheaper outside HHV into HHV, and then enjoying the wonderful ambiance there at a fraction of the price they're charging everyone else.  If you look at a previous threads on the subject, you'll see plenty of references by me and others giving good advice on how to avoid getting fleeced once you get your good deal for lodging (for things like beach toys, as well as food)

As for the Counter, it's a good restaurant.  Never been to the Hawaii branch, but UW, I'm sure I've probably run into you in the Santa Monica store before.  

Have a great trip.


----------



## JackieC2 (Jun 10, 2009)

We've done the luau at the Hale Koa twice. My husband went to the activities desk and bought the tickets. The fire eater is fanastic.

We are not in the military and had no problem getting tickets. It was about $47 if I remember correctly and included a drink.


----------



## DEROS (Jun 11, 2009)

JackieC2 said:


> We've done the luau at the Hale Koa twice. My husband went to the activities desk and bought the tickets. The fire eater is fanastic.
> 
> We are not in the military and had no problem getting tickets. It was about $47 if I remember correctly and included a drink.



That is a good fact to know.  I always assumed it was for military and the guest staying in the Hale Koa.  I guess they are hurting just like everybody else when it comes to getting the dollars.

BTW, all MWR (Moral, Welfare, and Recreation) facilities which the Hale Koa is part of is funded by non-appropriated funds.  i.e the Military does not fund it in any way.  They must fund all aspect of the hotel with money they generate from the service they provide.


----------



## HatTrick (Jun 11, 2009)

DEROS said:


> MWR (Moral, Welfare, and Recreation)



Or, perhaps, Moral*e*, Welfare, and Recreation? Although I'm sure Hale Koa is a moral facility as well.


----------



## DEROS (Jun 12, 2009)

HatTrick said:


> Or, perhaps, Moral*e*, Welfare, and Recreation? Although I'm sure Hale Koa is a moral facility as well.



The few times I stayed there, prior to my marriage, Moral may be questionable.


----------



## Zac495 (Jun 12, 2009)

jsfletch said:


> For a variety we always enjoyed Room Service in Paradise
> 
> http://www.rsiponline.com/
> 
> If you belong to a yacht club use your reciprocity both the Waikiki and the Hawaiian YC's are close and cheap.



Now that's a great idea! We can buy alcohol and eat outside our room - I hate to cook full meals on vacation. THANKS


----------



## Zac495 (Jun 12, 2009)

> Either way, I wouldn't choose a luau based on their booze policy.



Speak for yourself:hysterical:


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jun 12, 2009)

ZAC:  I hope your and your family will have a great time in Hawaii.  I stayed at the Hale Koa when I was in the Air Force and it was very nice.  However, HGVC Lagoon Tower was just fantastic.  Nothing is cheap in Hawaii.  However, we really enjoyed the Atlantis submarine ride.  

The HHV resort area is hard to beat.  The concierge can arrange some very interesting historical tours if you so desire. Frankly, the food at HHV is excellent and you can bill it to your room at the Lagoon Tower or which ever other HGVC TS you are staying at.  You will pick up 10 HHonors points for every dollar spent on meals at HHV plus bonus points if you are silver, gold, or diamond. If you use your HHonors AmEX you will get an additional 6 points for every dollar spent at HHV.

HHonors is a better program than Marriott Rewards in my opinion.  We have had excellent redemptions in Cabo San Lucas, Budapest, Amsterdam, Lake Tahoe, San Juan, and Barcelona. We have yet to convert HGVC points to HHonors points as the HHonors points accumulate so fast. However, if we use up our HGVC points by going on a cruise one year, the HHonors points are nice to have for the next year. 

We participate in Marriott Rewards and Starwood Preferred as well as HHonors.  We now have enough points for a nice redemption in Starwood Prefered after four years of membership.  We have been in Marriott rewards long before I started time sharing.  After over 10 years in Marriott rewards I have about 119,000 points.  I thought that I was just about ready to cash in and have a nice redemption until Marriott changed the program this year.


----------



## HatTrick (Jun 12, 2009)

dougp26364 said:


> As mentioned, the restaurants in HHV are not inexpensive. Still, I did not feel that the Benny Hana's (sp?) was to badly overpriced...



A few photos from Benihana at HHV, for those who have never been.


----------



## jestme (Jun 12, 2009)

Ellen, Staying in the Kalia building, Benihana is right next door. As HatTrick said, it is not that expensive, even better, they have lunch meals which are a great deal. It is also right underneath the Kalia pool. The smells during lunch and dinner are great while you are sitting by the pool and whirlpool at the Kalia.


----------



## linsj (Jun 12, 2009)

RE: Benihana
There's a coupon either in the HHV coupon book or one of the other freebies. Beware, there are no free refills on pop.


----------



## nonutrix (Jun 13, 2009)

Right around the block from HHV on Ala Moana Blvd, is Kobe.  They have great early bird specials.  We've found it to be much more reasonable than Benihana.  It is always full of locals either coming for the early birds or with local coupons.  My son always begs to go there at least once, and dad loves the low prices!

nonutrix


----------



## Zac495 (Jun 13, 2009)

Big huge THANK YOU!!!!!!!!


----------

